

Google Chrome extension displays the latest Twitter reactions for a web page - r11t
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ebipjbfcgphjbnkhbijmnpnpcgjolked

======
adrianwaj
Great. I'm also using:

AdThwart

Dictionary Lookup

Downloads

Fast YouTube Search

Google Reader Notifier (by Google)

RSS Subscription Extension (by Google)

Shareaholic for Google Chrome

Smooth Gestures

SmoothScroll

Tab Menu

As far as I'm concerned, Firefox is history.

(Also interesting: Webpage Screenshot, Clickable Links, RapidShare
DownloadHelper)

~~~
joeyo
Nice list. As long as we're sharing, I'll add that I really like Google's
Quick Scroll extension.

------
MikeCapone
Just installed it and it seems to work as advertised.

Certainly more useful (and less in the way) than twitter results in Google
searches.

~~~
Batsu

      Certainly more useful (and less in the way) than twitter results in Google searches.
    

That certainly throws the entire value of Twitter into question when you
aren't looking for the comments :)

------
goodside
This is already available as a javascript bookmarklet from BackType, a YC-
funded startup: <http://backtweets.com/api> (link is on the right)

This Chrome extension uses the BackType API, so either should return the same
information.

------
nirmal
For non Google Chrome users checkout TBUZZ <http://tbuzz.arc90.com/>

